

How Google CEO Larry Page Understands Search - aghilmort
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/14/how-google-ceo-larry-page-search_n_877112.html

======
aghilmort
also, related story @ [http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/06/14/...](http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/06/14/businessinsider-how-larry-page-thinks-about-
search-2011-6.DTL)

